# Ondas



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 21:50)




----------



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Islandia


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2009 às 00:18)

Como amante de mar, são videos espectaculares já conhecia o segundo mas o 1º é algo de extrodinário 

É a natureza na sua maxima imponencia!


----------



## abrantes (22 Fev 2009 às 01:18)

Eu tbm adoro o mar gosto de praia pegar onda navegar tbm em veleiros, escunas,..gosto ate do cheiro do mar 

Ai um pouco da série Deadliest Catch, deve passar ai em Portugal também né


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 01:20)

passa na discovery.


----------



## abrantes (22 Fev 2009 às 01:26)

Essa série é muito legal,..

Aqui mais um pouco do mar do norte agora num navio russo.


----------

